# Advice pleeeeeeease!!!!!!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*To dye or not to dye?*​
Stay young (dye it)2567.57%Grow old gracefully (stay natural)1232.43%


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The time has come that I have to consider the possibility of dying my hair . The silver strands are appearing just a tad more frequent than I'd like (but only in places!!!!). For the last 30 years I've been a natural brunette with thick, long locks. But these silver ones have a mind of their own, lying in the opposite direction to the brown ones. What do I do? Grow old gracefully and accept the silver as helping the mature look or cover them and remain the young thing I am? :?

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Grow old gracefully dear...I have and I'm non-the-worse for doing it :wink:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Go for all out Ginger


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have decided to go for a happy medium: wash-in-wash-out. It's easy and non-messy. Plus I can stop it at any time I choose to do so.
But then I'm extremely lucky to take after my mum in that respect: I only got the first grey strands at ~50 .... mph


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

you only 30 Hev? :wink: :-* What about a redhead? [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I can't believe you're having to ask this question, Hev.

If I were 30 and still had a decent head of hair, I wouldn't think twice about dying it. :lol: :wink:

Sadly, the days of having a full head of hair for me are long gone.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Vals hair is white (without the dye obviously ) just dye it everyone else does :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

did consider going blonde .................... would help explain all those _moments_ I have :roll: ........................... hmmmm, maybe I should call them senior moments now I have the grey to match 

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> maybe I should call them senior moments now I have the grey to match
> 
> Hev x


Just wait [smiley=gorgeous.gif] you will soon be having C.R.A.F.T moments :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Just wait [smiley=gorgeous.gif] you will soon be having *C.R.A.F.T moments *:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


ok, either too tired to work this out or having oe of those senior/blonde moments ?????????

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Just wait [smiley=gorgeous.gif] you will soon be having *C.R.A.F.T moments *:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Can't

Remember

A

F*c*i*g

Thing 
:wink: :wink: :wink: :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I get them already!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I think you should run another pole on what colour you should dye it...... I still vote for Ginger


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

when the grey ones start falling out is the time to worry!

Women hey! and they say men are worse :roll:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I dyed mine when I was a youth, but as the tide line started to recede - I just though F*K it and shaved it to a number one......

.....but I am a bloke, and would NOT recommend that to a girle.

Dye it Hev....save your femininity.....some silver heads look good, some look like WITCHES :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> .......some silver heads look good, some look like WITCHES :?


You've met my Mother-in-Law then :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> some silver heads look good, some look like WITCHES :?











!!!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > some silver heads look good, some look like WITCHES :?
> ...


 :lol: That's definitely NOT a good idea - your hat will come off when the roof's down ! :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


Ahhhh, but could be appropriate cos one of my lens manufacturers refers to me as The Wicked Witch of the North! - guess they realise I won't put up with any rubbish from them :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> I still vote for Ginger


I second this. It'llsuit you


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


The Wicked With of the North ? :lol: That's cruel - cast a spell on 'em !! :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> The Wicked With of the North ? :lol: That's cruel - cast a spell on 'em !! :twisted:


hehehehehehe - little do some of them know, I've applied to work there!

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Borrowed a DeLorean Hev, I think you should dye it just now but don't put any green in it. (see what happens if you just leave it!) :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


>


   

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You look shocked Hev.....remind you of anyone ? :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


You never seen Hev after a run with the roof off?  :wink:


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

If you have some blonde highlights the silver ones will blend in. As long as you enjoy spending a couple of hours at hairdressers having your roots done


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Starlight express said:


> If you have some blonde highlights the silver ones will blend in. As long as you enjoy spending a couple of hours at hairdressers having your roots done


....and just make sure that you're NOT allergic to any of the chemicals.....there was a girl on something like GMTV the other day and her face had swollen real bad, but lucky for her it died back down after about a week ! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

If you have long hair, wear it a little shorter as you get older, thereby avoiding the _golden deceiver _effect.

As suggested by Dave above, if you must dye it, then go for subtle highlights that will have a blending result.

This is according to Caroline who is sat in next cube, and used to be a coiffeuse for ladies-of-certain-age.

I am sure it will look fine whatever you do.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What's a few grey hairs? Nothing to worry about at all!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

saint said:


> What's a few grey hairs? Nothing to worry about at all!!


Exactly just do what I do and use a Gillette Mach 3 to brush your hair


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

For awhile I thought you were doing well..... but only 30!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> What's a few grey hairs? Nothing to worry about at all!!


Collars and cuffs OK with you?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


Yeah, my ex-mother-in-law 



garyc said:


> If you have long hair, wear it a little shorter as you get older, thereby avoiding the golden deceiver effect.


Have you any idea how long it took me to grow it this length?! I was a deprived child cos I wasn't allowed to have long hair when I was wee 



YELLOW_TT said:


> use a Gillette Mach 3 to brush your hair


Every tried "Veet"? - the smoother feeling will last longer :twisted:



saint said:


> For awhile I thought you were doing well..... but only 30!!!


Thought I could rely on you when I'm in an emotional, fragile state :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ach bugger that - hit 'em when they are down!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> ach bugger that - hit 'em when they are down!!


d'ya know, everybody said you were a horrible, nasty, spiteful, tight-fisted, sarcastic git ..................... I thought, never judge a book by its cover ...................... sod that................. everyone else was right! I hate it when I'm wrong 

Hev x :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > ach bugger that - hit 'em when they are down!!
> ...


Thought that you would be used to being wrong by now


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Thought that you would be used to being wrong by now


I'm never wrong ........... and neither is HevNav! - she just takes the scenic route 8)

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Thought that you would be used to being wrong by now
> ...


Oh, you are so sweet some times :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Oh, you are so sweet some times :-*


What do you mean sometimes?! :twisted: :-*

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, you are so sweet some times :-*
> ...


OK, you are so sweet :-* :-* :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > ach bugger that - hit 'em when they are down!!
> ...


Got to keep up appearances!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Got to keep up appearances!


And that is some appearance you've got! :roll:, when you make an appearance of course 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Got to keep up appearances!
> ...


What a poor attempt at retaliation!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

truth hurts?

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

must do - auld yin


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I must have joined your club then! ...................... if not, you had a REALLY tough paper-round when you were a kid eh?

Hev x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Experiment with your hair. Change it colours, till you find something you like a lot.

What a find very surprising in sweden is a blonde girl to change to red. This is just BAD move. Blondes are so much more fun and to be a natural one, is perfect.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> a blonde girl to change to red.


orange! 



vlastan said:


> Blondes are so much more fun


Now I disagree with that ...............

Hev x :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > What's a few grey hairs? Nothing to worry about at all!!
> ...


You daft git you should use a Quattro :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


best shave ever - made my baby soft skin even softer!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


baby hedgehog?
Veet? Epilate? Wax? Swissol?! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

a man never gives away his secrets


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Hev said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Blondes are so much more fun
> ...


Blond? Nah, stay brown Hev!

I'm 26 and I've been pulling out the odd grey hair since I was 19!  
I have dark brown hair and every now and again (when I get chance) I dye it a rich dark brown. I use a L'Oreal clolur, it always conditions my hair very well and makes it nice and glossy.

Go on your only young, die it hun!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ceramides?

Pro Retinox B?

Lipisomes?

...is it only women who are taken in by this psuedo clinical marketing piffle paffle?

its botox. Soz, Bollox. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

garyc said:


> Ceramides?
> 
> Pro Retinox B?
> 
> ...


Must admit, I've not got a clue about this lot  - what's wrong with soap and water?

Hev x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Ceramides?
> 
> Pro Retinox B?
> 
> ...


But botox DOES work. Although, it doesn't last!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> But botox DOES work. Although, it doesn't last!


You had it done then V? :lol: .. If so WHERE? :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Ceramides?
> ...


What's wrong.... don't use soap!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

vlastan said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Ceramides?
> ...


I don't think GaryC was contesting the ability of Botox - which is proven with a sound molecular basis for it's function (although if you mention it is derived from a bacteria usually found in soil it puts a few off).

The pseudo-scientific garbage on most cosmetics is hilarious - the current trend is making something sound a _bit_ lik Botox in the vain hope people will believe it does the same thing.

Boswelox is my favourite!

Very litle of it is certified and is just advertising clap-trap - sadly many gullible fools fall for it!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Go brazilian. :lol:


----------

